# Instalação

## junior_tls

Olá! Sou novo por aki e nunca utilizei está distro. Tenho um I3 e um HDD GPT de 640 gb, que não é consta em fstab nem mtab e não consigo montar.

Baixei a iso 12.1 x86 (ftp://gentoo.c3sl.ufpr.br/gentoo/releases/x86/12.1/livedvd-x86-amd64-32ul-2012.1.iso) duas vezes e queimei em 2 mídias diferentes.

Estou tentando instalar por este tuto (http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Install_LiveDVD_11.2_to_hard_disk_drive), mas qndo chego executo a linha 3 da segunda tabela (cp -avx /$ROOT_LINKS /mnt/gentoo) me ocorrem as seguintes mensagens de erro à partir de certa altura:

cp: writing ‘/mnt/gentoo/usr/share/themes/Default-4.4/xfwm4/maximize-toggled-active.xpm’: No space left on device

cp: failed to extend ‘/mnt/gentoo/usr/share/themes/Default-4.4/xfwm4/maximize-toggled-active.xpm’: No space left on device

‘/usr/share/themes/Default-4.4/xfwm4/maximize-toggled-inactive.png’ -> ‘/mnt/gentoo/usr/share/themes/Default-4.4/xfwm4/maximize-toggled-inactive.png’

cp: cannot create regular file ‘/mnt/gentoo/usr/share/themes/Default-4.4/xfwm4/maximize-toggled-inactive.png’: Input/output error

Continua com Input/Outupt error nas outras linhas.

Como resolver o problema? Existe procedimento de instalação mais simples?

Grato!

----------

## BaYGoN

Olá, Junior.

Seu post ficou bem confuso: não dá pra entender exatamente qual o seu problema.

Sugiro realizar a instalação do gentoo novamente usando este handbook: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?full=1

Use o LiveCD minimal. Você também precisará baixar, no momento da instalação, seguindo o handbook, o stage3 para amd64 (intel core i3 é uma CPU com extensões 64 bits) e o mais recente snapshot do portage.

Quanto ao HDD, se entendi bem, você está usando GPT num HD de 640Gb. Você não precisa de GPT: GPT é apenas necessário para criar partições maiores de 2Tb.

Quando realizar novamente a instalação, seguindo os passos do handbook, você estará criando partições MBR, que pra você já atende.

Até porque o GRUB estabilizado no portage, até onde sei, não suporta partições GPT. Só o GRUB2 é que suporta.

Boa sorte!

----------

